# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Los trucos para los niños?

## Agus

hola,
Los trucos para los niños tienen que ser pensados para niños con efectos de un tipo o pueden ser normales con una presentación más entretenida y con más historia?

----------


## Xavi

Saludos

Pues en eso mismo he estado pensado yo.
A partir de que edad se puede hacer trucos a un niño con cartas de la baraja francesa?
Se pueden hacer los mismos trucos pero con cartas de animales o de dibujos?

Me imagino que los que mas deben gustar son los de desapariciones o transformaciones.

Alguien tiene experiencia en esto?

----------


## jesus

hola Xavi,en mi opinion, y es la opinion de niños y niñas que he preguntado, lo de las cartas si lo hacemos con la francesa les cuesta mucho no la tienen po la mano, es mas hay gente mayor que todabia no la sabe identificar, pues a los niños les cuesta mas memorizarlas,y si las hacemos mas asequibles como de animales, caras  o otras cosas asi seria para niños que no entenderian el juego y si tienen la edad para entenderlo lo verian como muy infantil y le restaria atencion.
Creo que`para hacer pasar un buen rato a los niños hay que hacer juegos con "cosas" bolas, tapones, discos, monedas,cuerdas y sobretodo les gustan las trasfomaciones,viajes de bolas, y lo que mas son las reconstrucciones, que rompas una cosa y luego la recompongas , eso les gusta mucho y si cojemos los materiales adecuados, colores, tamaños, e istorias que les tenga atentos a los juegos, ya se que es mucho pero ellos se merecen todo nuestro esfuerzo ellos seran los que mas adelante tengan un buen recuerdo de la magia.

Benga xavi, no me enrroyo mas jejejeje chao nos vemos

----------


## wine

Creo yo que unos de los secretos para la magia con niños es atrapar su atención, que se enganche con la rutina presentada, pero mas alla del efecto el mago debe crear todo un clima para que el niño se sienta comodo e interesado en lo que esta pasando sobre el escenario.
Otra cosa es no sobreestimar la inteligencia de los chicos y que por ser un espectaculo para ellos sea de menor calidad que si se lo presentara para gente adulta.

Augusto

----------


## JAVIER P.

Hola a los interesados en juegos para presentar a niños.

Reproduzco un breve texto de un profesional --Trevor Lewis-- en el tema:

"Casi no puedo creer que hayan pasado veinte años desde que escribía mis libros para fiestas infantiles. Los primeros de esos libros están agotados y dos generaciones de niños agradecidos las pudieron disfrutar."


LEWIS, Trevor. --  Conferencia de magia infantil. Bazar de Magia. Argentina. 14 pp. tamaño folio. Con ilustraciones. Colección de 8 rutinas para presentar a un público de niños.


La magia para niños debe contener sobre todo entretenimiento, o sea, ser amenas y divertidas.

Pienso, no sé si estaré en lo cierto, que los efectos de producción son muy efectivos a los ojos de los niños.

Mi pregunta sería:

¿Deben contener enseñanzas?

Saludos.

----------


## Alvaro

Hola a todos,
Solo quería hacer un pequeño comentario respecto a este tema de los niños que me parece muy interesante.

Creo que respecto a lo comentado, estoy de acuerdo en que debe ser entretenido, captar su atención, y creo que los trucos habituales (algunos) pueden adaptarse a ellos cambiando algunos aspectos.

Pero creo que lo principal es nuestra manera de ser, de estar con ellos, de hablarles.

Una persona adulta siempre caminara hacia una explicación en el mago.
Los niños no miran tanto al mago, quieren creer" en la magia sin truco.
Por tanto a mi entender, debemos mas que nunca mostrarnos sorprendidos, y hablarles y tratarles dentro de ese mundo que estamos compartiendo. Como hablamos a un niño? Como hablamos a un primo o sobrino pequeño que vemos siempre? Creo que en esa naturalidad y en nuestro asombro y vivencia junto a ellos lograremos hacerles vivir la magia como merece su ilusión, y lo mas importante, lograremos ser niños otra vez. Es importante el colorido, peor ams importante es el medio hacia la magia, es decir, nosotros. No seamos un mago adulto, seamos un mago niño.

Nos e si mi opinión sirvirá de algo,

de todas formas un abrazo a todos y todas

----------


## ignoto

Nunca he actuado para niños. Mas que nada porque, además de novato, solamente soy un aficionado y tengo la firme intención de no quitarle el pan a un profesional.
De cualquier manera, soy padre de familia numerosa (sic gloria transit mundi) y puedo deciros lo que les gusta a mis hijos.
A ellos les encantan las apariciones y desapariciones, el cambio de color de las cosas y jugar.
Jugar mucho.
Y cantar, bailar, los peluches "mágicos" y todo, todo, todo excepto los trucos con cartas.
Para ellos son pesados, aburridos y no les encuentran la gracia.
Si eres un buen manipulador, tienes el éxito asegurado.
En cuanto ven aparecer un abanico de una mano vacia, saltan por la sorpresa y disfrutan de lo lindo.

Perdón si me explayado un poco. La próxima vez procuraré ser mas breve.

----------


## Melgar

Quiero decir algo sobre este tema tan interesante, ya que tengo un poco de experiencia en este campo (no mucha, pero algo sí).
   Según mi modo de ver, es FUNDAMENTAL la participación de los niños en los juegos que presentes. Está muy bonito sacar una paloma. Pero agradecen más si ellos intervienen con el mago, si son protagonistas.
  Hay que ponerse asu nivel, y que no te vean como a un señor mago/distante, deben estar a gusto con confianza contigo. Quiero decir, que tienes que gastarles bromas, para que lo pasen bien y te vean como a una persona NORMAL y que además les caes simpático. Porque como de entrada les caigas mal, puedes recoger los tiestos e irte a tu casa.
  En cuanto a los juegos con cartas, depende el juego. Por supuesto con cartas españolas. Juegos como el Pato, que tiene vida, les hace gracia ver como se mueve y saca las cartas escogidas por ellos. Mi pato Francois (es francés) siempre es el final de mis actuaciones.
   Ya sabéis el miedo de muchos magos a actuar ante niños, y con razón. Es el público más difícil si no sabes manejarlo. Pero por el contrario si tienes "buena mano" con ellos os aseguro que es el mejor de todos.

¡¡ Digo yo !!   Saludos, Melgar

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigos Agus, Jesús, Wine, Álvaro, Ignoto y Melgar:

Si hiciéramos un resumen podríamos decir que para niños los mejor sería:

Su participación activa dentro del espectáculo.

Saber obtener su confianza.

Utilizar efectos de apariciones, desapariciones, transformaciones, recomposiciones, producciones. En definitiva, muy visuales.

Atraer su atención, por medio del entretenimiento: historietas, aparatos llamativos, colores muy vivos, y sobre todo que sean muy lúdicos.

Evitar las cartas si fuera posible. Si no, que sus figuras sean animalitos o personajes de su conocimiento. En último caso, la baraja española antes que la francesa-inglesa.

Evitar la burla, defraudar su candidez y creencia absoluta en los efectos mágicos.

¿Se nos escapa algo fundamental? Sigamos estudiando el tema.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Quizas no venga al tema pero no hace mucho scuche a un mago decir QUE CUANTO MAS INTELIGENTES SOMOS MAS FACIL ES ENGAÑARNOS, esto es debido a que una persona inteligente por mas que intente dar una solucion a ese problema magico (algun juego por ejemplo) todas las respuestas que de , se dara cuenta que si fuese asi seria imposible y que de esa manera no se podria realizar, sin embargo a los niños, cuando les realiza algun juego ellos intentan buscar una solucion logica y la primera que creen que es es la que dicen y estan tan seguro de ello que creen que es asi, como ellos, dices, que se realiza el efecto.



Estaba yo realizando el juego de la desaparicion del pañuelo con el fp delante de unos tios y unos primillos, para mi sorpresa que al rato de terminar yo (esto hace unos meses, e incluso hoy lo sigue haciendo) mi primillo de 4 años cogia una servilleta y decia "un tuco de magia", se introducia vagamente la servilleta en el puño y se llevaba las dos manos detras de la espalda y soltaba la servilleta o la escondia en la ropa, sacaba las manos y dice "onde esta, sa io".

Esa es la respuesta que él cree que se realiza el juego.  Es cierto que es pequeño, pero otro primo que tiene 9 años tiene una idea parecida de la desaparicion.

un saludo

Dani

----------


## zimurk

Hola queridos colegas:
yo creo que hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta.
primero la edad de los niños con los que se va a trabajar, hay una diferencia enorme entre un chico de 7 o uno de 10.
generalmente cuando son chicos de 5 a 7 son mas tranquilos y aunque les cuesta mantener la atencion mucho tiempo se enganchan mucho con la magia. yo utilizo efectos con muchos colores y con mucha participacion grupal.
cuando son mas grandes ya son mas inquietos, algunos con cualquier motivo buscan pararse y saltar, nunca falta el que dice saber como se realiza. Nunca hay que tomar como desafio a eso, al contrario hay que ignorarlo. estos chicos se enganchan siempre y cuando nuestra narracion sea creible.
y los chicos mas grandes aun, ya se quieren comportar como adultos e intentan prestar mucha atencion, es logico una vez que termina el espectaculo comentan el secreto que ellos suponen.
es importante para todos los casos la confianza en uno mismo.
el no dejarse llevar por los chicos.
el darle lugar para que participen.
en efectos visuales, que no simplemente son magia sino colores y cosas extrañas.
y el de no tratar a los chicos como tontos, los niños son personas que estan en crecimiento y que por medio de experiencias (vivencias) tienen su propias conclusiones de tal o cual tema, por ende es importantisimo a lo que nosotros no referimos, o el tema que manejamos en las charlas.
con respecto a las cartas creo que no tenemos la nesecidad de usarlas con los mas chicos al menos, y si alguien quiere incorporarlas para los mas grandesitos es a criterio, ya que cada uno arma sus propias rutinas y sabra por que. (yo varias veces incorpore cartas y tuvo muy buena aceptacion, pero habitualmente no las uso para chicos.)

----------


## mago alcala

Hola Agus:

Yo llevo muchos años haciendo magia para niños. En mi experiencia te puedo decir que la magia infantil no es diferente en su preparación a la magia para otras edades, me explico:

- La magia para cualquier publico se debe entender (hay que saber lo que el mago hace en todo momento, para que el efecto final sea más efectivo), hay que preparar los juegos para la edad, cultura y ambiente social de las personas.

- Hay que cuidar la presentación, la música y el vestuario. puedes ir de mago serio, divertido, humor, extraterrestre, medico loco, etc., pero siempre adecuandolo a la edad.

- No hay juegos para edades diferentes, los diferencia o los hace distintos su fabricación, su presentación, pero el juego es el mismo.

Normalmente (no siempre), en las actuaciones infantiles siempre hay muchas personas adultas. Si tu entretienes, diviertes y asombras a sus niños, el mismo efecto les ocurre a sus padres o familiares.

Si ensayas y estructuras bien tu número, haciendolo divertido y dinamico, tienes garantizado el exito.

En mi número hago una primera parte con música, sin hablar, con un encadenamiento de juegos (con colorido, visuales, palomas y conejo), y una segunda de magia hablada, tambien con música y mucha participación. Como final que les encanta, la pizarra en la que haces un dibujo de un niño y adivina una carta de personajes de Disney. La estructura es valida para cualquier edad.

El espectáculo dura de una hora a hora y cuarto y te puedo asegurar que ni los chavales ni los mayores ni parpadean (ante todo no se mueven del sitio ni un milimetro y sin atarlos), parecen búhos por los ojos tan abiertos y la atención que ponen. Lo tengo estructurado para niños de 4 a 14 años.

Animo y mucha suerte.

----------


## get210

Yo creo que los niños la magia que le gustan es de desapareciones de objetos y que aparezacan en otro lado o en el mismo lado, que salgan cosas grandes de botes pequeños.... ect. Creo que es la magia que le gustan a los niños, ah y  tambien que sea gracioso y dinamico, todo el numero con mucho humor, esos es que le encanta que te metas con  algun coplice. Esas es mi opiñion, los demas que opinen

----------


## mochilo24

Yo suelo hacer la misma magia a los niños que a los adultos pero lo k si intento es que los niños entren un poco mas en juego no solo sean  espectadores sino que prueben ellos hacer las cosas, por lo menos mis primos se divierten asi.

----------


## Angel_cadiz

hola! con respecto a lo q se puede hacer con los niños, me parece una buena idea si metes elementos no exclusivamente de magia, a ver si me explico, si haces apariciones pues puedes hacer aparecer huevos kinder y darselos, o globos de globoflexia y una espada para cada uno... =)

----------


## emilioelmago

En mi opinión yo comienzo mi espectáculo infantil contandoles como empecé en la magia, y les hago el juego del agua que desaparece en la revista y vuelve a aparecer. Si se hace con coca cola aún les gusta más. Otro juego para empezar podría ser con una padoga y hacer aparición de caramelos y regalarlos al principio. Eso tb les gusta mucho.
Una vez que les vas captando la atención es importante continuar con juegos que no aburrran al niño, por eso yo casi nunca hago cartas. Van muy bien el manicolor, la bolsa y el huevo, hippity hop rebbit, etc
Un saludo a todos y espero poder colaborar en la medida de lo que me sea posible.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo tambien creo que la cartomagia para los niños es aburridita...

----------


## peib

Una de las cosas que a todos los niños les encanta es enseñarles un truco para que luego se lo hagan a familiares y amigos.
Algo basico como el mitico de los corchos o alguno con gomas elasticas. Salen encantados y con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

Saludos

----------


## marcoCRmagia

un hilo zombie! jaja ... bueno aprovecho para dejar mi opinion, las cartas para niños muy pequeños es cierto que no funcionan, pero de unos 7 años en adelante hay varias cosas interesantes q se pueden hacer, siempre y cuando sean rapidas (para q no se dispersen) y muy visuales, como un cambio de color o algo por el estilo

Pura vida

----------


## yubal

Hola a todos. He leido todas vuestras aportaciones y yo quiero compartir mi experiencia con vosotros. Y digo experiencia porque mi realidad como mago es principalmente público infantil.
Primeramente reafirmar que el público infantil no es fácil. Los niños de hoy día son muy diferentes por ejemplo a los de mi generación y partiendo de eso es como preparo mi espectáculo cada vez que recibo una llamada de telefono.
Además entre otros muchos detalles hay que partir de qeu muchas veces los niños no van a disfrutar sino a desafiarte por eso cualquier material qeu se use, hay que haberlo trabajado mucho previamente, no hay que dar pro echo que el ser niños implique que sean tontos o fáciles de engañar.

Tras este comentario inicial, compartir con voosotros que es muy bueno la magia cómica. Crear situaciones de risa y sobre todo hacerles participes en todo momento.
Respecto a juegos con cartas, mi experiencia me dice que como saques una baraja francesa "la has cagado", por tanto lo mejor es usar barajas con símbolos sencillos por ejemplo animales o dibujitos.
También es bueno cosas muy visuales, rápidas, que la trama del juego no sea larga porque no la siguen.
Como también se comentaba anteriormente, las producciones les flipan. Y sobre todo las cosas desproporcionadas, pro ejemplo sacar un lapiz de dos metros de una bolsita de papel.
Un último detalle aparentemente insignificante pero qeu juega un papel fundamental en la magia con niños, es la música. Dedica un rato a magia musical mientras estas callado, eso les encanta y no es complicado mantener su atención. Esto quizas para el momento final mientras que al comienzo captas su atencion hablando.
Confio que mi aportación pueda ayudaros en algo. Como dicen pro ahí, hablo desde la vida no desde los libros. Gracias

----------


## magoimán

Yo creo que para hacer magia para niños hay que llamr su atención, divertirles y no hacer una historia muy pesada y complicada, También recomendaria hacer trucos muy vistosos y coloridos para los niños. :Smile1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Juegos sin complicaciones. Fáciles de entender y muy mágicos.

----------


## ignoto

> Juegos sin complicaciones. Fáciles de entender y muy mágicos.


Son niños, no tontos.
Algunos de los juegos infantiles son mucho mas complejos que los juegos "para mayores".

Y lo de que sean muy mágicos...Todos los juegos deben ser mágicos. Los que no lo son se los dejamos a David Blaine y gente de esa ralea.

----------


## Moñiño

Bien venido de nuevo a este foro amigo Ignoto.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> Son niños, no tontos.
> Algunos de los juegos infantiles son mucho mas complejos que los juegos "para mayores".
> 
> Y lo de que sean muy mágicos...Todos los juegos deben ser mágicos. Los que no lo son se los dejamos a David Blaine y gente de esa ralea.


Lo se.
Pero quiero decir que sean fáciles de seguir. Sin muchas complicaciones ni cosas que les haga perder el hilo o que les cueste recordar.

NADIE en este mundo es tonto. Recuérdalo.

----------


## ignoto

> Lo se.
> Pero quiero decir que sean fáciles de seguir. Sin muchas complicaciones ni cosas que les haga perder el hilo o que les cueste recordar.
> 
> NADIE en este mundo es tonto. Recuérdalo.


Después de varios años mi mujer y yo conseguimos resumir en cinco páginas algunas generalidades sobre cómo deben ser los juegos para niños.

Y eso en unas notas de conferencia ya resumidas de por si.

Todos los juegos de magia, incluidos los de adultos, deben ser fáciles de seguir, sin complicaciones y sin cosas que hagan perder el hilo o que cueste recordar.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Pero a un niño no le harás elegir una carta, que la memorize, que la vuelva a poner en el mazo, que lo mezcla, que las extienda todas, ... Es demasiado largo y a los niños se les hace un poco pesado.

----------


## ignoto

Es largo y pesado también para un adulto pero eso es algo que muchos magos parecen obviar.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

es cierto, para hacer juegos largos hay que tener un don especial para contar historias y/o entretener y no es cualquiera el que lo logra

----------

